# Economic meltdown



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A great article by the BBC's Jon Leyne on the state of Egyptian economy (and how it got to this)

BBC News - Political unrest pushes Egypt towards economic meltdown


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

aykalam said:


> A great article by the BBC's Jon Leyne on the state of Egyptian economy (and how it got to this)
> 
> BBC News - Political unrest pushes Egypt towards economic meltdown


They forgot to add had Mubaruk put the money back into Egypt he was taking we would not have the issues we are facing today, he only ever invested in himself and his cronies


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

PaulAshton said:


> They forgot to add had Mubaruk put the money back into Egypt he was taking we would not have the issues we are facing today, he only ever invested in himself and his cronies


Egypt's problems go way back before Mubarak, but of course he didn't help did he


----------

